# Mallorca und die Küste



## fischbär (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo

bin für ein paar Wochen auf Malle und versuche zu angeln. Ist ein kleines Kaff im Norden (Font de sa Cala). Daher kein Angelladen und ich bin auf die mitgebrachten Sachen angewiesen.
Ich versuche seit zwei Tagen Meerbrassen zu fangen. Völlig unmöglich. Die sehen den Haken oder die Schnur und drehen an. Völlig irre! Und wenn sie zubeißen knabbern sie den Köder kunstvoll vom Haken. Auf weißen Forellenteig gehen sie völlig ab, Mais geht so. Aber in keinem Fall bleiben sie hängen!
Habt ihr Tips?
Spinzeug habe ich auch mit, aber die Lippfische haben viel zu kleine Mäuler selbst für 3 cm Twister. Sonst scheint es kaum andere Fische zu geben.
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? An diese Würmer könne ich jedenfalls nicht heran hier. Feeder habe ich aber noch mit.


----------



## 63°Nord (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Versuchs mal mit Weißbrotflocken an einer simplen leichten Posenmontage.


----------



## fischbär (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Das werde ich mal versuchen und die Schnur auf 0.15er FC umstellen. Normales Nylon sieht man schon gut im Wasser. Irgendwie verrückt inmitten von 20 gierigen Fischen zu angeln und nichts bleibt hängen...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Was ich vor zwei Jahren gesehen habe, dass die heimischen Angler extrem kleine Drillinge verwendet haben und daran dann das Brot.

Gerade im klaren Wasser aber echt nervenaufreibend, man sieht sie zum Köder schwimmen, nuckeln vorsichtig dran rum und hauen wieder ab. Die haben mich echt wahnsinng gemacht...


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

@ Fischbär

Leichte Posenmontage und kleiner Haken. Dann sollte das gehen. Aber war nicht meine Angellei....

Die frühen Morgenstunden und die späten Abendstunden waren eher meins. Mit der Spinnrute 1m FC Vorfach und Wobblern konnte ich Barracudas bis 70-80cm fangen....


----------



## fischbär (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Ich war nachts schnorcheln aber da war das Meer völlig fischleer. Absolut tot. Aber ich bin in Meeresleuchten geschwommen. Das war völlig unglaublich! Mit jeder Bewegung umgibt einen ein leuchtender, blitzender Mantel aus Plankton. Irre!


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*



fischbär schrieb:


> ... ich bin in Meeresleuchten geschwommen. Das war völlig unglaublich! Mit jeder Bewegung umgibt einen ein leuchtender, blitzender Mantel aus Plankton. Irre!



:m#6:k
ja genau, sehr schön beschrieben!


----------



## fischbär (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Jetzt habe ich doch noch die Teighaken gefunden. Endlich hält der Teig. Aber die Fische fressen ihn nicht, wenn er nicht natürlich absinkt. Ein Teigkügelchen daneben unter Wasser losgelassen fressen sie. Grrrrr... Umso schlimmer wenn man sich das Trauerspiel mit Taucherbrille anschauen kann. Oberflächenköder fressen sie auch nicht. Es muss schon 2m tief sein.
Jetzt muss ich eine Möglichkeit finden, denn Köder langsam sinken zu lassen und Brot anzuködern. Das gelingt mir nicht [emoji20] .
Sonst stelle ich auf Grundmontage um.


----------



## zulu (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Brot......ist ja auch einer der erfolgreichsten Köder im Meer...........

Damit fängt man vielleicht Meeräschen oder auch noch Gelbstriemen, und wenn die nicht da sind ?

Haste kein Auto ?
Ich hol mir meine Würmer  in Cala Mijor, da ist direkt am Strand ein Laden für Taucher und Angler.
 Der Besitzer spricht etwas deutsch, gibt Auskunft, weiß alles und ist sehr nett.
Der erklärt dir  welche Methoden momentan Erfolg versprechend sind und was so geht.
Da gehen alle hin die ich in der Ecke kenne. Zum Einkaufen und labern, was man so gefangen hat.

 Da gibt es  auch 24 Stunden frische Köder aus dem Automat an der Hauswand.

Sonst sammel dir  Schnecken , die werden gierig gefressen.

Nachts kann man fette Sepien fangen. Überall wo Lampen in das Wasser scheinen sehe ich sie beim Schnorcheln.


----------



## pulpot (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Bei mir klappt (etwa jeder 5-10te Biss wird verwandelt) langes (mind. 1m) 0,15 FC Vorfach einen kleinen möglichst dünndrähtigen Haken der komplett in einem Maiskorn verschwinden muss, möglichst unauffällige(!!! weißer Posenkörper ist gut)  Pose und dann recht häufig anfüttern (Altes eingeweichtes Brot mit wenigen Maiskörner reicht)


----------



## randio (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Was auch nicht unwichtig ist, da oft Unwissenheit dahinter steckt, es ist zwingend ein Angelschein notwendig! Bei einer Kontrolle verstehen die da absolut keinen Spaß mehr, gerade bei Touris. (Geht über Einzug des Tackles bis zu einer empfindlichen Geldstrafe)

https://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca/


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Möchte jetzt auch nicht den Klug********r spielen.....Aber der Einwand mit dem Schein ist schon nicht verkehrt. Man muss nur an den falschen der Guarda Civil geraten..... dann kann es lustig werden.

 Was auch beachtet werden muss - rund um die Küste gibt es viele Schutzgebiete! Teils ist da Angeln nur an 2-3 Tagen die Woche erlaub - teils gar nicht. Auch gibt es in einigen Bereichen Vorschriften zur Hakengröße usw..... steht alles in dem Info Material was man auf der HP der Fischereiamts findet....


----------



## fischbär (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Leute Bitte. Der Mallorca Thread ist schon entartet. Ich habe natürlich einen Schein und habe bei Font de sa cada auch kein Schutzgebiet gefunden. Danke für die Tipps, aber ich denke das mit dem Schein ist jetzt deutlich geworden.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Dann ist ja alles gut 

 Haste es mal mit Spinnködern versucht oder bisher nur Ansitzangeln?


----------



## latino2000 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Und hast Du schon das Angeln auf Hornhechte versucht?

Wir sind ab nächste Woche auf der Insel und wollen gezielt auf Hornhecht angeln.

In der Türkei wimmelt es um diese Jahreszeit von Hornis, sollte doch auf Mallorca auch so sein, oder?


----------



## fischbär (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Danke erstmal wieder für all die Topptipps! Gestern Nacht wollte ich ansitzen, habe aber stattdessen ne Clown- Show für die Fische abgeliefert. Erst Spitzenring der großen Rute gebrochen. Dann von den Klippen abgerutscht und ins Wasser gefallen (tja, verdammte Flipflops), dabei die Hand und den Arm aufgerissen, anschließend die Köderbox ins Wasser fallen und wegschwimmen lassen und auf dem Heimweg noch die Zehen am einem Stein umgeknickt, jetzt habe ich einige fette Blutergüsse. Herrlich. Aber das Handy ist heil geblieben! :-D
Tackle Shop scheint es in Cala Ratjada übrigens nicht zu geben, war eben da. Nur ein Bisschen Zeug in nem Handwerkerladen.
Heute dann der zweite Versuch mit Futterkorb und Grundblei.
Hornhechte habe ich keine gesehen. Wie angelt man denn auf die?


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Oh je du machst Sachen !!

 Auf Hornechte am Besten mit der Spinnrute und schnell durchgeleiherten Ködern wie Wobblern, Blinker usw..... geht auch mit Fetzenködern....


----------



## zulu (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Der laden ist ja auch nicht in cala ratjada
#d
  sondern in cala mijor
ich gehe da schon seit 10 jahren hin

 das ist die Top-adresse   für alle ahnungslosen...glaub mir

Da ist auch der Big Game Galgen und die Wiegestelle für Rekorde

ich geh da auch nur so zum quatschen hin , ein paar Köder kaufen
und Leute kennen lernen....so kommt man weiter

ich jedenfalls

Die genaue Adresse kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, denn

Malle ist nur 2X im Jahr#g  

   ist am ende der* carrer des rafal*

https://www.google.de/maps/place/07...xa02af717f5741a0!8m2!3d39.6043024!4d3.3783644

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## -MW- (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Kann man in dem Laden auch Karten kaufen??

  Ich fliege 4.Juli und war letztes Jahr wohl ohne Karte fischen...upps:q
 jetzt dank anglerboard.de besser informiert, dachte Meer wäre immer frei#d


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Ne da muss man auf das entsprechende Amt in dem Umkreis wo man ist. Man kann das aber auch Online machen und ausdrucken. Bezahlen per Kreditkarte.... kostet 15,01 EUR für 3 Jahre.... 

Hier mal den Link anschauen: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca


----------



## -MW- (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

hab schon gelesen, man braucht ne Kreditkarte...hab leider keine Kreditkarte, muss doch auch anders gehen?? oder?


----------



## fischbär (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Nope. Nur wenn Du ein spanisches Konto hast. Habe es zusammen mit einem spanischen Studi von mir gemacht. Alleine hätte ich kaum durch das Formular gefunden...

edit: es gibt ne deutsche Seite, die den Service anbieten, den Schein gegen heftig Aufschlag zu organisieren. Evtl. kann man da anders zahlen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Ich bin damals nach Palma zum Amt, hab mit meiner Schwester das Formular fertig gemacht (ohne Dolmetscher keine Chance) und habe dann das Geld per Zahlschein in einer Bank in der Nähe eingezahlt und mit der Quittung und Kopie vom Perso dann den Schein bekommen.

Ob das heute auch noch so ist, weiß ich aber nicht, war vor 2 Jahren


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Bin gerade zurück. Seit 22 Uhr geangelt. Ein ordentlicher Biss auf gekochte Kalamari, sonst nur abgefressen. Ist fast wie zu Hause an der Elbe auf Aal. Nur noch weniger Fische...


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Wer angelt denn auch mit gekochten Kalamari? Schön Stinken muss das alles! 
Dir noch viel Erfolg! 

Kleine Edit noch zur Lizenz: Wenn ihr sie 5 Jahre lang kauft und 4 Jahre nicht kontrolliert werdet, dann hats sich immer noch gelohnt. Die Strafen in Spanien haben mMn keinen realitätsbezug in diesen Dingen. (Als Beispiel was Benny erzählt hat: 600€ p.P. für übern gesperrten Strandabschnitt spazieren gehen)


----------



## fischbär (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Der keine rohen hat.
Ich glaube ich habe jetzt des Rätsels Lösung. Futterkorb auf Grund ging zwar heute gar nicht, die ganzen Brassen fressen nur im Mittelwasser. Aber, ich glaube, sie nehmen dort den Köder an Pose nicht unbedingt deshalb nicht, weil er am einer Schnur ist, sondern weil er nicht langsam sinkt. Das scheint ein entscheidender Reiz zu sein. Ich habe deshalb einen vorgebleiten Waggler genommen und ein 50 cm 0.15 cm FC Vorfach an 10er Brassenhaken. Den Haken dann in ein Maiskorn, wie ja hier so nett empfohlen. Blei nur ein einziges mini Schrot am Anfang des VF. Damit sinkt das Maiskorn langsam an. Und bumm, schon beißen die Fische und bleiben hängen. Bisher hauptsächlich Gelbstreifenbrassen (Wieso sind die innen eigentlich schwarz??). Ich habe immer wieder kleine Bällchen aus sehr nassem Brot, Mais und Forellenteig zum Anfüttern eingeworfen. Das hält hunderte Fische am Platz. Wichtig aber auch hier, das es langsam sinkt. Was schwimmt wird nicht verspeist.
Nachts ist aber völlig tote Hose auf Köfi ;-). Darf man in Mallorca eigentlich auch mit lebendem angeln? Nicht dass ich es unbedingt wollte...
Vermutlich müsste ich weiter raus aus der Bucht an den Rand der großen Klippen.


----------



## fischbär (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Sehr lustig. Aber wieso?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Mit Köderfisch (lebend) ist in Spanien eine recht übliche Methode. Hat meines Wissens auch keiner ein Problem mit.


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Naja, normalerweise macht die Natur nichts, was sich nicht bezahlt macht. No free lunch in the universe gilt auch für Merkmale von Tieren. Ich werde mal nachlesen.
Gestern war Scheißtag. Auf Mais keine Bisse, nur zerkaute Maiskörner. Dann schaut wieder der Haken raus und sie gehen nicht mehr ran. Napfschnecken waren besser, aber es ist absolut hat nichts hängen geblieben trotz Bissen. Jetzt sind auch Meeräschen am Platz. Hornhechte sehe ich noch keine...

edit: das schwarze Bauchfell heißt auch Black gut phenomenon und kommt bei diversen tropischen und Tiefseefischen vor. Die gängigste Hypothese ist aktuell, dass es dazu dient, nachts leuchtenden Inhalt des Darms vor Räubern zu verbergen. Wo man wieder beim Meeresleuchten wäre... Genial!


----------



## Franz_x (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Servus,

spiel Dich nicht lange mit dem Kleinkram. Probiere es mal nachts mit Köderfischen (lebend!). Einen direkt an der Oberfläche und einen grundnah. In Italien geht so meist was und wenn es "nur" Cuda, Conger oder Muräne ist. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*



fischbär schrieb:


> Naja, normalerweise macht die Natur nichts, was sich nicht bezahlt macht. No free lunch in the universe gilt auch für Merkmale von Tieren. Ich werde mal nachlesen.
> Gestern war Scheißtag. Auf Mais keine Bisse, nur zerkaute Maiskörner. Dann schaut wieder der Haken raus und sie gehen nicht mehr ran. Napfschnecken waren besser, aber es ist absolut hat nichts hängen geblieben trotz Bissen. Jetzt sind auch Meeräschen am Platz. Hornhechte sehe ich noch keine...
> 
> edit: das schwarze Bauchfell heißt auch Black gut phenomenon und kommt bei diversen tropischen und Tiefseefischen vor. Die gängigste Hypothese ist aktuell, dass es dazu dient, nachts leuchtenden Inhalt des Darms vor Räubern zu verbergen. Wo man wieder beim Meeresleuchten wäre... Genial!



Die Köderdiebe werden Aquariumfische sein, nimm mal einen 16er Haken (oder kleiner) und die werden hängen bleiben...


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Das Geplänkel an dem (vermutlich) Standabschnitt ist halt mehr was für kleine Fischchen....

 Die Größeren stehen an den Ecken wo es steinig ist und mehr oder weniger tief runter geht....


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Genau hier angle ich:

https://goo.gl/maps/FmrxdmZZ3yx


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Das dachte ich mir schon.... bist du da mobil?`Also Mietwagen? Falls ja dann fahr an die Steindämme in Cala Bona (bei Cala Millor) oder an die Hafenausfahrt (Im Hafen ist Angelverbot)....

 Da gibts def. Cudas... war ich letzten Oktober recht erfolgreich.


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Nee leider nicht. Habe auch family dabei. Die Bucht muss reichen. Habe heute einen einzelnen Barrakuda gesehen und ziemlich fette Meeräschen. Letztere sind sehr nah am Strand. Evtl. angele ich mal auf die...


----------



## calamar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

An solchen oder ähnlich aussehenden Buchten habe ich in Andalusien erfolgreich Sargos erbeutet, z.B. 6 Fische innerhalb 45min abends beisteigendem Wasserstand.
Gerät: Tele-Spinrute 2m 30g WG mittl. Aktion, 4000er Stationärrolle mit 30er Hauptschnur monofil durch 30g Sargblei, Napfmuscheln von den Strandfelsen an 6er Seehaken an 25er VF monofil.
Die Bucht War tagsüber keine 1,5m seicht. Meeresseitig fiel der Grund als Stufe auf gut 30m. Die Stufe war auf der ganzen Breite der Bucht. Ich musste bis zur Stufe ca. 30-40m werfen. 
Die Sargos verschlagen den Köder beim Sinken. Der Ruck war immer heftig, der Dill spannend und nicht zu kurz. Sargos stellen sich wohl quer zum Zug der Leine und nutzen die weggehen Strömung. Jedenfalls War ich nur noch verblüfft, welch kleine Fischlein es waren mit 25-30cm.
Daher mein Tipp: steigendes Wasser und die Abenddämmerung zusammen kommen lassen, eine Tiefenkannte äusspähen, Methode entsprechend anpassen.
Dann könnte es klappen.
Petri & suerte!


----------



## fischbär (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Und mal wieder ein Update. Ich habe mittlerweile Brandbrassen, Geißbrassen, Gelbstriemen, Fünffleckige Lippfische und je einen Meerpfau und -junker gefangen. Als beste Montage hat sich eine 15er FC mit schwarzem kurzschenkligen 10er Haken und sehr langem Vorfach bewährt. Als Köder laufen  Napfschnecken und andere lokale Schnecken am besten. Kalamari, Fischfetzen, Brot, Mais etc. kommt nicht dagegen an. Teilweise bringt es etwas ab und an am Köder zu wackeln.
Ich denke, dass man mit irgendwelchen lebenden Würmern aber noch erheblich mehr fangen würde. Interessanterweise sind beim Schnorcheln die meisten großen Fische in Strandnähe an einer Reihe Steine unter Wasser. Komischerweise beißen sie genau dort aber sauschlecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Die Napfschnecken würde ich lieber selbst essen ....


----------



## Mett (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Habe hier mal eine kleine Frage wegen der Napfschnecken

Wie montiert ihr die ?
Habe das mal probiert und die sind sofort wieder ab, 
weiter auswerfen ging bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

hallo Mett,
ich schnapp`mir immer ne kl. Spachtel (zum ablösen vom Stein) und mach auf einen mittleren Haken so zwischen 4 (großen) oder, wenn ich nur kleinere zur Verfügung habe noch mehr (bis zu 7 Stück). Dabei steche ich durch den lederigen "Fuß" in "Kopf"bereich einmal und dann anschl. ein zweites Mal. Also viele kleine gefaltete "U"s. Schaut ein bissle nach Napfschneckenkebab aus^^ 

Vorteil des Köders ist: (fast) immer verfügbar & solchermassen beködert hält er für "Mittelmeerverhältnisse" doch recht lange am Haken.

lg


----------



## Mett (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Das klingt echt interessant, kann mir auch gut vorstellen das der Köder gut funktioniert da ihn die heimischen Fische dort kennen.

42 Tage noch dann kann ich das auch testen


----------



## fischbär (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mallorca und die Küste*

Habe zwei einheimische Angler gesehen, nachdem ich mich schon gewundert habe ob hier überhaupt wer angelt. War ein Pärchen, ich dachte erst die machen Fotos mit nem Model für ein Angelmagazin. Lol. Naja, auf jeden Fall haben sie draußen an der Kante in ca. 20 m Tiefe mit Grundblei und Seitenarm geangelt. Köder war winzig. Habe sie nur von Kanu gesehen, und konnte nicht fragen was es war.


----------

